# Army.ca Town Hall



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2016)

Folks,

I'd like to run a Town Hall session in a few weeks, where we bring together Staff and users to discuss a variety of topics related to the site. The aim is to reinforce what we are doing right, brainstorm solutions on areas where we can do better, and generally exchange feedback and ideas. The format may be voice/video or simply text chat, depending on the level of interest and a few "tech" factors.

A proposed agenda:

Introduction / Greetings
Review of current situation
Future plans
Areas for improvement
Open discussion
Wrap-up

I would anticipate it would run 1900-2030 or so, and have added a few possible dates as a poll. Please take a moment to vote if you are interested in attending, with your preferred date(s). Please also feel free to propose agenda items if you think there are specific areas we can have a focused discussion.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## brihard (5 Jul 2016)

Which time zone would that be?


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Jul 2016)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> I'd like to run a Town Hall session in a few weeks, where we bring together Staff and users to discuss a variety of topics related to the site. The aim is to reinforce what we are doing right, brainstorm solutions on areas where we can do better, and generally exchange feedback and ideas. The format may be voice/video or simply text chat, depending on the level of interest and a few "tech" factors.
> 
> ...


Love to participate but will be on course then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jul 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Which time zone would that be?



Great question, I was thinking in Eastern TZ.


----------



## runormal (10 Jul 2016)

Hey mike do you mean Thursday August 4th? Right now you have Thursday the 7th.

Cheers


----------



## marinemech (10 Jul 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Hey mike do you mean Thursday August 4th? Right now you have Thursday the 7th.
> 
> Cheers


Mike has access to a flux capacitor and will make the 7th be a thursday somehow


----------



## da1root (22 Jul 2016)

Thursday's normally are no good for me (TGIT at the mess and all); but any of the other dates seem doable should you want me involved


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jul 2016)

Tuesday, Aug 2nd is good for me, depending on the timing. Negative on all the other dates.


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Jul 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Tuesday, Aug 2nd is good for me, depending on the timing. Negative on all the other dates.




Works for me, too, Mike, and ModlrMike is someone whose opinions I would like to hear.


----------

